# Recommendations for a floating double gun case...



## Dub (Dec 16, 2016)

Howdy folks.

My wife was asking for gift ideas for me....and I was thinking that I'd be nice to have a floating shotgun case that would hold two 28" semi's or pumps.

I haven't seen any in stores to evaluate and mail ordering something can be dicey.

Is there one that you've used that you can recommend ?

Or am I just better going with two separate cases ?


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 16, 2016)

I've used the Northern Flight Double gun case the last 2 1/2 seasons.  Its worked great. Holds 2 guns easily.  I also have an  double gun case with the flap that folds over at the end.  I belive its an Avery  It would barely close with two guns in it.  

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...e-Deluxe-Double-Floating-Gun-Case/1620224.uts


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks, Chewbaka.

How sturdy is the divider separating the gun?


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 16, 2016)

Its heavy duty in that it hasn't ripped or torn.  It stays in place, but it is a soft divider. There is a little foam in there so it keeps its shape, keeps the guns from scratching one another, but it there isn't a gun in the case, then  you can fold the whole case in half for storage.  With two guns in the case the divider stays in place between them.  If you only have one gun in there, it kind of rolls to the side and could allow the single gun to move around in the case. For me, there is only one gun in there while I'm hunting so the case is sitting in the truck or in the boat so its not really a big deal.  I don't keep anything in the goose flag pocket.  having something in there may help.


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds great.   Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dub (May 10, 2017)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Its heavy duty in that it hasn't ripped or torn.  It stays in place, but it is a soft divider. There is a little foam in there so it keeps its shape, keeps the guns from scratching one another, but it there isn't a gun in the case, then  you can fold the whole case in half for storage.  With two guns in the case the divider stays in place between them.  If you only have one gun in there, it kind of rolls to the side and could allow the single gun to move around in the case. For me, there is only one gun in there while I'm hunting so the case is sitting in the truck or in the boat so its not really a big deal.  I don't keep anything in the goose flag pocket.  having something in there may help.





Wanted to update this with a hearty THANK YOU.


Shot a couple rounds of sporting clays today and took a new gun.  Carried a backup in case things went poorly with the new one.

The case you recommended worked great.


Outside pocket held the chokes for both guns and gun oil with plenty of room to spare.












Both guns padded and held secure.  The handle wrapped around the golf cart rack and velcro closure held it secured.  

I left the rear zipper open so I could shuck it out with ease, yet both guns held in place.






















Funny thing was......new gun did it's job fine.  Same couldn't be said about me. 









Excellent recommendation.....just wanted to say thanks and to kick this out to any who may be looking for a double case, too.


----------



## dom (May 11, 2017)

nice guns too


----------

